

Game Closure Makes it a Breeze to Build Multiplayer, Cross-Platform Games - AntiRush
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/17/game-closure-makes-it-a-breeze-to-build-multiplayer-cross-platform-games/

======
Raphael
Looks like it's going to be open source!

<https://github.com/gameclosure>

~~~
AntiRush
We're big believers in open source and a lot of our technology is, as you can
see, open source. Timestep, our canvas game library, is probably the most
interesting project there at the moment. It's a useful abstraction layer on
top of canvas that can then be used with the Game Closure SDK to deploy to
other platforms.

~~~
chopsueyar
Does the framework support the ability to record sounds and send them to other
players?

------
griggheo11
Nice! There's some hardcore talent on that team (Michael Carter created
Orbited for example).

~~~
mjpizz
Ditto to that. I play pickup rollersoccer with Michael and Martin, and during
those games I have probably learned more about in-depth Javascript and Python
than any fundamentals of the sport.

Saw a demo of the SDK yesterday, and all I have to say is: congrats dudes, it
looks sweet. I'm not even a game programmer and I want to give it a shot :)

------
narcvs
Any code-related thing that Martin and Michael put their hands to is
guaranteed to be rock solid! Congrats on the launch guys!

------
fictorial
Wow, this sounds very similar to an idea I started working on last year
(<http://playrelay.io>) right before my daughter was born. Someday I will get
back to it. Good luck!

------
mcmc
Be sure to check out the video to see our technology in action.

~~~
lukifer
Direct link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3FPJn26Kqk>

------
andien10
One of our exciting new companies at SSE Labs! Congrats on the article - Game
Closure is a strong group of hackers if I've ever seen one.

------
pacomerh
This is right on time, thanks, hopefully I can get my beta pass soon.

------
goonieiam
I saw a demo recently, and it's quite impressive, well done guys!

------
phodo
Will this be JS only? Or will we be able to integrate this into Objective-C?
(naturally, this is non-cross-platform) Would be useful to have an Obj-C
library.

------
stewart_dennis
These guys are incredible; so much potential!

------
lordmax
awesome!!

------
Charuru
Can someone explain the cross platform part? Are they going to publish to the
AppStore?

~~~
AntiRush
Yes. The SDK will provide apps that you can publish to the Android or iPhone
app store.

